# RCA RT2910 Muting Issue



## TJCombo (Jan 27, 2011)

I have an RCA RT2910 DVD Home Threater system. I have it hooked up to my vizio tv through components. Audio is fine when Im watching cable. But when I play a movie through the dvd player or the ps3 which i have hooked up with a hdmi cable, the audio mutes. Now it only mutes when there is a stop in sound in the movie, which sounds wierd but listen. Endings and beginnings of conversations will have a slight quick mute which you makes it that you cant hear the low background music or anysound for that matter.. It becomes extremely irritating when every 4 seconds of a movie you hear a slight mute within every stop of every persons every single word...

Ill explain further if you guys need me too but I was hoping you can help me out with this little problem.. 

OO and I dont know much about this kind of stuff but i have it set to AUX IN.. and that doesnt change if im watching cable or a movie... Thanks!


----------



## TJCombo (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyone? Please I really need this to go away...


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

One thing at a time...

Your RCA has the capability to take the HDMI inputs and pass the video on to the TV while it plays the audio. So you should route the HDMI from the PS3 and the cable box to the RCA (HDMI In) and then one cale from the RCA (HDMI Out) to the TV (HDMI In). 

You'll get no sound from the TV - everything will play through the RCA. Try it this way and post back.


----------

